# Unterschied zwischen Servlet und Bean/EJB



## MichiM (12. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar ungefähr, was der Unterschied zwischen Servlet und Bean ist, aber auch nur wieder ungefähr...

Ich nehme momentan an, dass

* Servlets für Requests (z.B. bei Formularen)
* Beans für die Schnittstelle zur Ablauflogik aus JSPs heraus

gedacht sind. Ist das soweit richtig? 

Und dann weiß ich nicht, ob ein *Bean* und *Enterprise Java Bean* ganz verschiedene Sachen sind oder ob so ein EJB lediglich eine konkretere Form eines Beans ist.

Gruß Michi


----------



## bronks (13. Jan 2006)

MichiM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ob ein *Bean* und *Enterprise Java Bean* ganz verschiedene Sachen sind ...


Es sind zwei total verschiedene Sachen. Und wenn ein Pro von einer SessionBean spricht, dann ist das immer EJB. 

Deine zwei o.g. Annahmen sind nicht richtig, aber in einer Schulaufgabe würdest Du dafür evtl. einen halben Punkt bekommen. Ich empfehle Dir die kostenlosen eBooks auf www.coreservlets.com und www.theserverside.com


----------



## MichiM (21. Jan 2006)

Ok, hab mich die letzten Tage mal in Java-Webgrundlagen reingelesen.

Kaufe mir eigentlich sonst auch keine Bücher mehr, aber "SERVLETS und JAVASERVER PAGES" (Markt + Technik) von Marty Hall und Larry Brown für 19,95 Euro, das ich mir vor paar Tagen angeschafft hab, find ich prima geeignet, um einen strukturierten Überblick zu gewinnen und programmiertechnisch leichter reinzukommen. 

Ciao Michi


----------

